# Low and Slow or Hot and fast?



## Dom1183 (Jun 30, 2009)

I like to grill my 1 1/2 inch beef tenderloin steak at 500F+ for the amount of time in needs to get to medium - rare (usually 4 or 5 min as side). But many folks (my father-in-law) likes to grill at 375Fish for a longer time. 

Which way do you grill your steak and why? 
Do certain steak cuts need different methods? Lets assume all cuts are the same size (1-1/4 to 1-1/2 inches thick).

Also, what's you favorite cut ?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2009)

Hot and fast for tender, lean cuts.  All premium steak cuts such as filet, NY strip (my favorite), ribeyes should be cooked hot and fast.  They tend to dry out if cooked too long.

However, I have watched some steak grilling competitions on TV where they cook ribeyes that are an inch thick or less at a lower temperature for a longer time.

I tend to do filets indoors.  I sear them in a very hot skillet to get a nice crust on them them pop them into the oven at 400F to finish cooking by more gentle means so the exterior doesn't get dried out by the time the center is rare to medium rare.  That two temperature method works on the grill as well.  Sear at a super high temp then move to a cooler part of the grill to finish cooking.


----------



## Dom1183 (Jun 30, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> I tend to do filets indoors. I sear them in a very hot skillet to get a nice crust on them them pop them into the oven at 400F to finish cooking by more gentle means so the exterior doesn't get dried out by the time the center is rare to medium rare. That two temperature method works on the grill as well. Sear at a super high temp then move to a cooler part of the grill to finish cooking.


 
I agree with your skillet method for fillets. A wonderful crust and a juicy interior to me is a perfect steak. The skillet gives a crust that you can never get on a grill. The bonus is that you can use the brown bits to make a wonderful sauce. Peppercorn, cognac, butter and cream sauce is my favorite sauce. 

I too think the strip is the best cut.


----------



## JohnL (Jun 30, 2009)

I also agree with andy. I've never been satisfied with my ability to cook a nice tenderloin on the grill. And you're dead on about the advantage of being able to make a nice sauce from the skillet. All other cuts however I cook on my grill, starting over the infrared burner to sear and then finishing over the regular burners. My favorite cut is a well marbled bone- in ribeye. I like to cut mine 1-1/2" to 2" thick.


----------



## Dom1183 (Jun 30, 2009)

JohnL said:


> I also agree with andy. I've never been satisfied with my ability to cook a nice tenderloin on the grill.


 
True ! A tenderloin on the grill never really comes out as good some other cuts. It must be the lack of fat in it or something. 

On another note, I often see on tv, chefs cooking steaks in a pan but they are constantly pouring butter over the steak as it cooks. 

Did anyone ever try that at home and get good results? 
I'm worried the butter will burn, not sure how I'd do that without ruining the butter with all that heat.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2009)

For the cuts between the Branding end, and the Roping end....Hot and Fast over a Lump Charcoal/Wood Coal fire to sear....Off to the side to finish..... 

Favorite Cut?....Toss up between a Porter House, and a "Cowboy Cut" Rib-Eye


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 2, 2009)

Definitely a HOT grill.  You don't get that grill flavor with the skillet.. Now you can cook it rare on the grill, but have the skillet on there too getting hot.  Get your grill flavor on the steak, then sear it fast on the skillet... best of both worlds.

Cuts I prefer.. Flat Iron, Rib Eye(thick), New York Strip (thick) and I love a good Sirloin...


----------



## sunnysmile (Jul 3, 2009)

I have T-bones to grill for the 4th, but they are only about 1/2 - 3/4" thick.  We like medium doneness.  What do you suggest for length of time per side?


----------



## Dom1183 (Jul 3, 2009)

sunnysmile said:


> I have T-bones to grill for the 4th, but they are only about 1/2 - 3/4" thick. We like medium doneness. What do you suggest for length of time per side?


 
Be careful my friend, at that thickness you'll be walking a thin line from medium to well done. 

I suggest 3 1/2 minutes per side max on a hot grill with the lid down. Cook it medium rare so after it rests, it should be medium. I also suggest you do not cover with foil while letting it rest. You'll surely overcook it if you do that.  

The safest way is to sacrifice one by cutting it open. Sometimes you have to take on for the guests.


----------



## R Hill (Jul 11, 2009)

2" thick Cowboy rib eyes are my Fav, I like to dry rub over night in the frig, Soaked chips in foil bags over the burners and lightly oil the rib eyes and then grill those bad boys at 3000 degs to MR


----------



## Scotch (Jul 11, 2009)

sunnysmile said:


> I have T-bones to grill for the 4th, but they are only about 1/2 - 3/4" thick.  We like medium doneness.  What do you suggest for length of time per side?


It's really hard to judge the time on any cut of meat that thin, and it's going to depend a lot on your grill. On my gas grill, I'd turn up the heat to max and do the ½" steaks about 2 minutes per side, the ¾" steaks about 3 minutes per side, then let them rest, covered with foil or another plate, for about 5 to 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## Dom1183 (Jul 13, 2009)

R Hill said:


> grill those bad boys at 3000 degs to MR


 
3000 degrees? My goodness, what are you cooking in? A cremator?


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 13, 2009)

Dom1183 said:


> I like to grill my 1 1/2 inch beef tenderloin steak at 500F+ for the amount of time in needs to get to medium - rare (usually 4 or 5 min as side). But many folks (my father-in-law) likes to grill at 375Fish for a longer time.
> 
> Which way do you grill your steak and why?
> Do certain steak cuts need different methods? Lets assume all cuts are the same size (1-1/4 to 1-1/2 inches thick).
> ...



Dom - High temps and quick complete for tender cuts. Long, slow, and low should be reserved for tougher cuts.

Bob


----------



## bourbon (Jul 13, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> For the cuts between the Branding end, and the Roping end....Hot and Fast over a Lump Charcoal/Wood Coal fire to sear....Off to the side to finish.....
> 
> Favorite Cut?....Toss up between a Porter House, and a "Cowboy Cut" Rib-Eye



Agreed the only addition is a touch of salt and pepper at the table and it's heaven


----------

